# Hat Suggestions for Heat Pressing Patches?



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

I am new to heat pressing hats and had some questions regarding the process/hats/patches:

Can anyone recommend some good hat styles that work well for heat pressing heat-applied patches? (ie. Trucker, Fidel, etc.)
Does it matter if the hat is sewn/stitched up the middle (5 or 6 panel) for adhesion?
Is anything else needed if the patches are treated with adhesive?
Can vinyl cut lettering (Thermo-Film) be applied as well?
Recommendations for licensed patches (other than C&D)?
Any other tips for the application process?
Thanks!

- Mike


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

any hat that can withstand the heat press can be used (no plastic mesh fronts, etc.). A plain front is probably better, but I have seen patches on fronts with a seam.

You have a cap press?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I like otto caps. Theyr'r great quality and are priced great. .... JB


----------



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I picked up a Hix hat press and was curious about how the cheap foam truckers would press. I assume that the embedded teflon on the press aids this, but was surprised to hear from Adam at Imprintables that Cad Cut materials like eco-film can press over a hat seam as well.

Otto is great and their hat inventory is second to none, but we also have "blanks" accounts with most of the industries distributors so looking to grow the area.

Again, thanks for the info. If you can think of anything else, feel free to continue the thread.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

BlankApparel said:


> Thanks for the info. I picked up a Hix hat press and was curious about how the cheap foam truckers would press. I assume that the embedded teflon on the press aids this, but was surprised to hear from Adam at Imprintables that Cad Cut materials like eco-film can press over a hat seam as well.
> 
> Otto is great and their hat inventory is second to none, but we also have "blanks" accounts with most of the industries distributors so looking to grow the area.
> 
> ...


I love the vinyl on hats. I do embroidery and my machine does hats well, but people want hats for a cheper price. The vinyl affords me the chance to offer a less expensive product. I also like vinyl because it is much quicker. I"m doing hats for a local police force and thei wanted fitted caps and vinyl, so I can turn them out quick.

I have the hix b250 and love it. I had a mighty cap press and the Hix. I sold the mighty and kept the Hix. I advise you to put the addon teflon sheet on your press. this is grat for 2 color designs. .... JB


----------



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks JB for the tips! Yeah, we had Stahls heating equipment and I wanted to try some Hix presses. Our 16x20 Hix does in one press what the Stahl's did in two.

Don't get me wrong, the Stahls presses served us fine, but I am happier since switching to Hix. A bit more robust and at least the lg. machine works better hands down.

So I just bought a mug press and hat press and am very excited to get deep into the add-on business of vinyl, patches and hats.

Regards,

Mike


----------



## DougA (Jul 21, 2008)

BlankApparel said:


> Our 16x20 Hix does in one press what the Stahl's did in two.


I'm just starting out and looking for a 16x20 press. Wondered if you could elaborate a bit on this quote. What am I missing? or was the Stahl's a smaller press?

Thanks, Doug


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

COEDS said:


> I I advise you to put the addon teflon sheet on your press. this is grat for 2 color designs. .... JB


Hi JB,

Just curious about your recommendation. I'm also new at this and picked up an old HIX VH-250. I got it a what I think was a fairly good price for it's condition(For being built in 1987, it looks brand new). Besides transfers, I was mostly going to make some hats with patches. This press comes with the teflon piece that hangs across the heated platon. Are you saying that with these presses, an additional piece of telflon is recommended? Or only when doing vinyl?

Thanks for any advice...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Joseph the teflon and hanger on your press is a add on and was exactly what I was talking about. You already have it, I want to add when chooseing hats. I like 6 panel hats myself, you have to deal with the seam though. .... JB


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks JB....by the way, where can I find information regarding temp settings and timings for pressing? I've read alot of different suggestions and have been compiling some notes, but I haven't came across anything for patches. Is there some sort of spreadsheet that has a matrix of materials, paper types, inks, etc for temps and press times?

Thanks again....


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

hi-nrg-joe said:


> Thanks JB....by the way, where can I find information regarding temp settings and timings for pressing? I've read alot of different suggestions and have been compiling some notes, but I haven't came across anything for patches. Is there some sort of spreadsheet that has a matrix of materials, paper types, inks, etc for temps and press times?
> 
> Thanks again....


I do not know of any spreadsheets for dwell times and temps. ......JB


----------



## hi-nrg-joe (Jul 19, 2008)

Ahhh,...dwell time. I need to start picking up the lingo. I knew there was a better way to desribe it than "_timings for pressing". _


----------



## jogagray (Jan 26, 2008)

I just got a crap heat press from ebay and does anyone know what temp to press the hats as I set it to the same temp as I press t shirts on my regular t shirt press, I have it set at 203 C but it seems to be melting and the transfers dont seem to be sticking. Any advice should be really helpfull.


----------



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

jogagray said:


> I just got a crap heat press from ebay and does anyone know what temp to press the hats as I set it to the same temp as I press t shirts on my regular t shirt press, I have it set at 203 C but it seems to be melting and the transfers dont seem to be sticking. Any advice should be really helpfull.


Depends on the "transfer". Plastisol transfers dow ell at 190c while vinyl requires less temp at about 160c. These are of course fluctuating according to the exact transfer application as some manufacturers differ, but this is generally what should work.

On another note, what type of hat are you using? Cotton? Foam?


----------



## jogagray (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks, I am using a cotton hat. and the transfers are plastisol. I will try that, appreciate it. JO


----------



## BlankApparel (Dec 17, 2006)

Yes, 190c or about 375f should work.

Good luck!


----------



## jogagray (Jan 26, 2008)

well they are acrylic and thats not working either. I think I might have a lemon.


----------



## HA (Jan 9, 2010)

Can you press patches onto hats? If so, where do you get the patches and how durable are they. Ive never knew that. I would be interested in pressing out my own hat if I could get some cool patches to press on them-Jeff


----------

